# bleeding after a BFN



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi, I had my oft on the 3/4 and got a bfn. I came off the progesterone that day and by the 5/4 just 2 days later I started to bleed. Is this my period? Only reason Im asking is its not like a usual period, Its dark brown, almost black tissue blood and small clots, not bright red like Im used to. 
Help Anyone?? xx


----------



## kappa (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't know the answer to your question Alyson just wanted to say sorry to hear about your BFN xxx


----------



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi, Thanks for getting in touch, Im ok, getting better day by day but I was just devastated. Hope your doing ok xx


----------



## Delsie (Aug 17, 2012)

Were you using progesterone pessaries? I got my AF two days before OTD and it had a lot of brown clots, but I believe this is the left over residue from the pessaries. 
Sorry about your bfn x


----------



## kappa (Dec 4, 2012)

Totally devastated too. It's like I can't even find any joy in life anymore. Such a hard situation. Maybe you could ring your clinic for advice re:bleeding? xx


----------



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks Kappa, its just soul destroying eh? I might call the clinic, I just didnt want to be one of those neurotic women that call for nothing! Its just a bit weird it being so dark brown. 

Delsie, I was using the pessaries or gel pessary. It looks like really old tissue/blood. And now seems to be tailing off without ever being red. I was just wondering if that was my period. It appeared 2 days after stopping the crinone gel. 

Thanks guys xx


----------



## Delsie (Aug 17, 2012)

I think Kappa is right and you should call the clinic just to double check. I started my period with brown clots/tissue while still using the pessaries but it did then turn bright red x


----------



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks Delsie, I might call the clinic tomorrow. xx


----------



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Also Its not nearly as heavy as I expected it to be. Its probably a medium flow but only lasting 2-3 days? Usually I spot for 2 days, 3 days bright red blood and quite heavy, so not sure what this is and to still expect my period xx


----------



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi Girls, i called my clinic on wednesday and they said the black tissue could be the progesterone withdrawl and to give it till tomorrow or monday and call them back if no bleeding. Well its now friday and no bleeding yet, and if anything my cm is white. They said if no AF then they would bring me in and scan me. I just wish AF would come to I can begin moving on. 
xx


----------



## kappa (Dec 4, 2012)

That's awful Alyson just waiting around for it. Hope you're ok x
AFM- today would've been OTD but period started last Sun so todays been tough 😢


----------

